# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական վերլուծություն․ «Արեգնազան կամ կախարդական աշխարհ»

## ivy

Դնում եք ձեր գրախոսական ակնոցները ու անցնում գործի։

Վերլուծում ենք *«Արեգնազան կամ կախարդական աշխարհ»* հեքիաթը։

Պատրաստում եք մի գրական վերլուծություն (չափն ու ֆորմատը դուք եք որոշում) և ուղարկում ինձ՝ Ակումբի նամակագրությամբ կամ իմեյլով` iparika(շնիկ)gmail(կետ)com, մինչև *հունվարի 23*-ի օրվա ավարտը (ձեր տեղանքի ժամանակով)։

Էդ ընթացքում կարող եք թեմայում մտքեր փոխանակել կամ էլ ուղղակի սպասել մինչև հունվարի 24-ը, երբ բոլոր վերլուծությունները կդրվեն էստեղ։

Բոլորին բարի ժամանց, Աղայանի հոգուն էլ հանգստություն։

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2020), Chuk (17.01.2020), Աթեիստ (18.01.2020), Բարեկամ (17.01.2020), Հայկօ (16.01.2020), Ուլուանա (17.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

*Վերլուծություն 1․*

Ղազարոս Աղայանի "Արեգնազան կամ կախարդական աշխարհ" հեքիաթը, շատ հեքիաթների նման, պահպանում է հեքիաթներին հատուկ պատմելակերպը՝ կան կրկնություններ, շատ են համեմատություններն ու մակդիրները։ Հեքիաթը գունավորում էր նաև դիալոգները բանաստեղծության ու երգի միջոցով մատուցելու հնարը։  Սակայն, հեքիաթը նաև առանձնանում է իր "մեսիջով" ու գլխավոր հերոսի կերպարային առանձնահատկություններով։ Հայտնի է, որ հեքիաթների գլխավոր հերոսներն ունեն գրոտեսկացված ամենալավ կամ ամենավատ հատկանիշները, և այդ կերարները սովորաբար շատ հստակ են իրենց վարքում ու բարքում, այսինքն՝ լավ հերոսը միշտ լավն է, ինքը օգնում է բոլորին, կատարում է բոլորի ցանկությունները, հաճոյանում է ամբողջ հեքիաթի ընթացքում՝ էլ ավելի ընդգծելով իր առանց այն էլ վառ արտահայտված դրական հատկանիշները։ Մեր դեպքում Արեգնազանը հեքիաթի սկզբում նեղացնում է արքայադստերը՝ դառնալով նրա հիվանդության պատճառը։ Բնականաբար դրանից հետո հենց ինքն էլ պետք է գտներ արքայադստեր դարմանը՝ անմահական ջուրը։ 

Սա իմ կարդացած ամենաqueer հեքիաթն էր, որտեղ հեղինակը, ըստ իս ենթագիտակցաբար առաջ էր քաշել մարդու սեռական ինքնության խնդիրը (կմեծանա ինքը կորոշի՝ աղջիկ է, թե տղա), բարձրաձայնել էր նաև տղամարդու և կնոջ սեռային տարբերությամբ որոշված սոցիալական դերերի անհավասարության մասին, նշել, թե ինչքան լավ է տղա լինելը, աղջկա բան ու գործը տան հոգսն է ու իլիկ մանելը։ 

Հոգեբանական թրիլլերի պահ էր լրիվ, երբ պարզվեց, որ Արեգնազանը ամբողջ կյանքում էլ տղա է եղել իրականում, ուղղակի ինքը, լինելով անմեղ, չի իմացել դրա մասին։ Ու նաև հետաքրքիր էր մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը, երբ Արեգը, լրիվ բանից անտեղյակ, բոլորին պատմում էր, թե էսպես ու էսպես, ես աղջիկ էի, հետո դարձա տղա, ու դրա համար իրեն ոչ միայն չեն վառում կամ աքսորում, այլ շարունակում են հերոսացնել ու դասում են դյուցազունների կարգին՝ շարունակելով պատվել ու հարգել, դեռ թագավորի աղջկան էլ տալիս են նրան կնության։ 

Այս հեքիաթը, կարծում եմ, հայերը տարիներ շարունակ կարդացել են իրենց երեխաների համար։ Երևի կարդացել են առանց հասկանալու ու խորանալու, թե չէ էսքան ատելություն չէր լինի հիմա ու մեր շատ ընկերներ չէին գնա Հայաստանից հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ իրենք էլ են ինչ-որ չափով Արեգ(նազան)։

*հեղինակ՝ impression*

----------

Alphaone (26.01.2020), Աթեիստ (26.01.2020), Ուլուանա (25.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

*Վերլուծություն 2․*

Աղայանի «Արեգնազանը» եթե գրվեր հիմա, լավ թիրախ կլիներ սեքսիզմի դեմ պայքարողների համար։ Ի տարբերություն Աղայանի մի ուրիշ հեքիաթի՝ «Անահիտ»-ի, որը ֆեմինիստները կսիրեին (այնտեղ ոչ միայն կնոջ դերն է նշանավորվում, այլ կարողություններն այն բնագավառներում, որոնք տղամարդկային են համարվել/համարվում, դեռ մի բան էլ՝ կինն է, որ ուղղություն ու խորհուրդներ է տալիս տղամարդուն), այ «Արեգնազան»-ում լրիվ հակառակն է․ տղամարդ լինելը բացարձակ առավելություն է դիտարկվում ու դրվատվում։ Իհարկե, կարելի է այլ անկյուններից էլ շոշափել հեքիաթը, սեփական սեռն ընտրելու ազատության տեսանկյունից օրինակ, բայց դա միայն մակերեսային դիտարկմամբ։ Բանը նրանումն է, որ Արեգնազանը, ըստ հեքիաթի, չէր ծնվել անորոշ սեռի, այլ նրա սեռը պարզապես անհայտ էր (փերիները թաքցրել էին) մինչև որոշակի ժամկետ։ Փաստորեն, Արեգնազանը չուներ արտաքին սեռական տարբերիչներ, բայց ծնվել էր կոնկրետ սեռով՝ արական, ուղղակի դրա մասին, փերիներից բացի, ոչ ոք չգիտեր։ Հայրն էլ, խնամքի ու դաստիարակության հեշտության համար երևի (որովհետև արդեն ուներ աղջիկներ), կցում է Արեգնազանին քույրերին ու որպես աղջիկ մեծացնում։ 

Իսկ Արեգնազանը, ինչպես պատմում է Աղայանը, ծնված օրվանից դրսևորում է «տղամարդկանց հատուկ» հետաքրքրություններ ու հատկություններ․ սիրում է ձի քշել, զենք գործածել, կռվել, քաջագործություններ անել ու դրանց համար լսել գովասանական խոսքեր։ Հետաքրքիր է, որ Արեգնազանը տղա լինելու իր ուժգին ցանկություններն ու երազանքը հիմնավորում է ոչ թե իր բնատուր հակումներով, այլ արական սեռի «ակնհայտ գերադասությամբ» իրագանի հանդեպ․ 
_«— Ա՜խ, ի՜նչ լավ բան է տղա լինելը. երանի՛ ես ճշմարիտ տղա լինեի։ Աղջիկը որտեղի՞ց կարող էր այս պատվին արժանանալ…»_ 

Հետաքրքիր է, որ այս գաղափարը ոչ միայն կասկածի տակ չի առնվում հեքիաթի որևէ այլ անձի կամ դեպքի կողմից, այլև շարունակական սատարվում է իրադարձությունների զարգացման հետ։

Ինչ վերաբերում է կանացի կերպարներին, ապա նրանք կա՛մ ընդհանրապես անտեսված են հեքիաթում, կա՛մ ներկայացված որպես անօգուտ, թույլ, կախյալ ու կամազուրկ էակներ․ «հավին կուտ տվող», «փափուկ անկողնուն սովոր», կամ թագավորի աղջիկն, օրինակ, Արեգնազանին տեսնելուն պես անհույս ընկնում է սիրահարվածության նվաղման մեջ, հիվանդանում, գամվում է անկողնուն՝ կիսաուշաթափ, և կյանքի չի վերադառնում մինչև որ Արեգնազանը, արդեն Արեգ դարձած, չի բարեհաճում այցելել իրեն։
Ցավոք, ժամանակ չունեմ հեքիաթը գրախոսելու այլ առումներով ևս, բայց ահագին զավեշտալի էր կարդալը։ Ինչպես ասում են, այնտեղ դուք կգտնեք ամեն ինչ՝ սեքս, թմրանյութեր և նույնիսկ ռոքընռոլ  :Jpit:  (ամենայն լրջությամբ)։
_«․․․ Հազար տեսակ քաղցրեղեններ և մեղրաջրեր մոտ բերին, բայց հրեղենք նրանց համը չառան։ Նրանք ուրիշ խմելիքներ ունեին իրանց հետ բերած, նրանից խմեցին և խմեցրին նաև նորապսակներին, որոնք ակամա խմեցին, առանց նրա համն զգալու, բացի Արեգից, որին միայն էր տրված նրա երկնային ճաշակն առնելու շնորհքը։
․․․ Ծիածանի կամարը, իբրև մի երկնային բյուրաղի[21] քնար, թրթռացրեց իր հազարերանգ թելերը և այնպիսի եղանակներ հնչեց, որ թե՛ հողեղենների և թե՛ նույնիսկ հրեղենների մեջ ձգեց հրաբորբոք մի աշխույժ։ Ամեն ոք սկսավ թև առնել թռչիլ չափազանց ուրախությունից։ Ծերերն անգամ թռչկոտում էին ու ջահիլների դանդաղկոտության վրա ծիծաղում։ Ցողիկն ու Աղբյուրիկը այնքան զվարճացրին, որ էլ ոչ ոքի մեջ ուժ չմնաց շատ ծիծաղելուց։ Մե՛րթ Արեգի մորուքիցն էին բռնում, մե՛րթ Նունուֆարի թշերը կսմթում և զանազան հաճոյական բաներ փսփսում նրանց ականջին…Ի՜նչ խաղեր, ի՜նչ պարեր, ի՜նչ ծաղրածություններ, մրցություններ և հազար ու մի տեսակ օյիններ…»_ 

Բայց ամենից արտասովորը, որ Աղայանը հագցրել էր հեքիաթին, նորին տխրափառություն Նախանձն էր, որ հանկարծ հայտնվեց ու փչացրեց հարսանքավորների ուրախությունը, երբ հայտնվեին աներկրային գեղեցկությամբ փերիները։ 
«Այս տեսարանը մի տխրություն և թմրություն բերավ հանդիսականների վրա։ Շատերը բոլորովին վերացան ապշությունից։ Ամենից շատ տխրեցան աղջկերքը։ Նրանց գեղեցկությունն աղոտացավ, թխացավ ու մգացավ հրեղենների գեղեցկության մոտ։ Երիտասարդները դարձան մի տեսակ ապուշ վայրենիք, նրանց վստահությունը բոլորովին անհետացավ…»

Դե իսկ Արեգնազանն էլ, հազիվ փեսա դառած, արդեն ֆլիրտում էր փերիների հետ։ Բայց դե ինչ կարող ես ասել, ևս մի տղամարդկային «նորմա»՝ պոլիգամություն  :Jpit: 

*հեղինակ՝ Բարեկամ*

----------

Alphaone (26.01.2020), Աթեիստ (26.01.2020), Ուլուանա (25.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

Թեմայով հետաքրքվածները կարող են կարծիք հայտնել թե հեքիաթի, թե վերլուծությունների մասին։
Մի քանի օրից կհայտնեմ հեղինակների անունները։

Հուսով եմ, թեման լռության չեք մատնի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իյա, էս ի՞նչ պասիվ վիճակ ա...

Երկրորդ վերլուծությունն ավելի հմուտ էր գրված, բայց երկուսն էլ հետաքրությամբ կարդացի: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին: Բայց երկուսի հետ կապված էլ որոշ վերապահումներ ունեմ:

էս հեքիաթը հետաքրքիր է նրանով, որ առաջին հայացքից մեջը կարծես ամեն ինչ կա. է՛լ սեռական ինքնության խնդիրներ (ինտերսեքս/հերմաֆրոդիտ, «կմեծանա` ինքը կորոշի»  :Jpit: ), էլ գենդերային անհավասարություն` սեռերի ավանդական դերաբաշխմամբ, ինչպես նշել էր առաջին վերլուծության հեղինակը, էլ «սեքս, թմրանյութեր ու ռոքընռոլ»  :Jpit:  (էս դիտարկումը շատ լավն էր, ահագին ծիծաղել եմ սրա վրա), էլ կնոջ նսեմացած, իսկ տղամարդու` գերակա դեր` համապատասխան առավելություններով, ինչպես նշել էր երկրորդ վերլուծության հեղինակը: Այնուամենայնիվ, եթե «Անահիտ» հեքիաթում հեղինակի ֆեմինիստական ասելիքը բավական ակնհայտ էր ու տարընթերցման տեղ չէր թողնում, ապա էստեղ, ըստ իս, ամեն ինչ էդքան պարզ ու հստակ չի, որքան կարծում են մեր երկու վերլուծողները: 

Ինձ համար, օրինակ, էս հեքիաթում ահագին հակասական պահեր կան: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինչպես, ըստ իս` արդարացիորեն, նկատել է երկրորդ վերլուծության հեղինակը, հեքիաթում կանայք բավական պասիվ, թույլ ու կախյալ կերպարներով են հանդես գալիս` համապատասխան զբաղմունքներով ու հեքիաթի իրադարձությունների վրա համապատասխան ազդեցությամբ, այսինքն` գրեթե զրոյական: Մյուս կողմից էլ, օրինակ, Արեգնազանի հայրը լավ էլ ազատամիտ մարդ է ու հայր: Նախ, ի հակառակ հայ տղամարդկանց` տղա ունենալու մոլուցքին, երկու աղջիկ ունենալուց հետո, երբ անհայտ սեռի երեխա է ունենում, որին որպես տղա մեծացնելու հնարավորություն ուներ այնքան, որքան որպես աղջիկ մեծացնելու, այնուամենայնիվ, աղջիկ է մեծացնում` համարելով, որ կմեծանա, կերևա, թե ինչ սեռի է: Այսինքն` մարդը հեչ էլ դեմ չէր երեք աղջիկ ունենալուն, թեկուզև ոչ մի տղա չունենար: Հետո, չնայած նրան, որ Արեգնազանին որպես աղջիկ է մեծացնում, միաժամանակ նրան չի պարտադրում աղջկական զբաղմունքներ, ինչպիսին թել մանելն է, բուրդ գզելն ու կարուձև անելը, փոխարենը թույլ է տալիս, որ նա իր սրտի ուզածն անի, այն է` տղամարդկային բաներ: Այսինքն` լրիվ հանգիստ է նայում նրան, որ իր «աղջիկը» (առնվազն ինքն էդ ժամանակ նրան ավելի շատ որպես աղջիկ էր ընկալում) տղամարդկային բաներ է սիրում, ու դեռ մի բան էլ քաջալերում էր նրա այդ զբաղմունքները` տեսնելով, թե ինչքան է տարված դրանցով: Ճիշտն ասած` համարյա համոզված եմ, որ եթե իր մյուս աղջիկներն էլ նույն ցանկություններն ու ձգտումներն ունենային, էլի նույն ազատամությունն էր դրսևորելու: Օրինակ, երբ որոշեց իր երեխաներից մեկին ուղարկել թագավորի մոտ` աշխատելու, տարբերություն չդրեց նրանց միջև, այսինքն` դեմ չէր, որ թեկուզ իսկական աղջիկներից մեկը գնար, թեև հոգու խորքում ուզում էր, որ Արեգնազանը գնար: Համենայնդեպս, երբ աղջիկները ցանկություն հայտնեցին գնալու, դեմ չեղավ, հնարավորություն տվեց, որ փորձեն, բայց դե իր պատրաստած փորձությունը չանցան: Դե, պարզ է, որտեղի՞ց անցնեին. ոչ զենք էին տեսել, ոչ իրենց հոր հետ որսի էին գնացել ամեն օր, ինչպես Արեգնազանը: Բայց դե չէին գնացել, որովհետև չէին ուզել, ոչ թե որովհետև տանող չէր եղել: Մի խոսքով` ինչ`ինչ, բայց կոնկրետ էս մարդու ընտանիքում հաստատ իրավահավասարություն էր, ոչ մի խտրականություն ու անհանդուրժողականություն չկար  :Jpit: : 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Արեգնազանի էս խոսքին. «Ա՜խ, ի՜նչ լավ բան է տղա լինելը. երանի՛ ես ճշմարիտ տղա լինեի։ Աղջիկը որտեղի՞ց կարող էր այս պատվին արժանանալ…», ապա, ըստ իս, հիմք չկա համարելու, որ նա հենց այդ պատճառով էր ուզում տղա լինել: Հեքիաթի հենց սկզբներից էլ Արեգնազանի` տղա լինելու ձգտումը տարբեր առիթներով դրսևորվել է, նույնիսկ երբ դրա համար նրա գլուխը շոյող, գովերգող ու պատվի արժանացնող չկար: Հենց սկզբից էլ ակնհայտ էր, որ նա պարզապես իրեն տղա է զգում, տղայական բաներ է սիրում, դրա համար է ուզում տղա լինել կամ դառնալ: Իսկ պատվի արժանանալն ընդամենը բոնուսային պատճառ էր, որի գոյության մասին մինչ այդ ինքը չէր էլ կասկածում: Այլ կերպ ասած` պահի տակ էրեխու գլուխը գովեստներից պտտվել էր (կամ, ինչպես հիմա ա ընդունված ասել, զվյոզդը տարել էր), մի բան էր` ասեց, շատ սրտներիդ մոտ մի ընդունեք  :LOL: :

Ես մտածում եմ` գուցե Աղայանը պարզապես ցանկացել է ցույց տալ, որ թե՛ կանայք, թե՛ տղամարդիկ ծնվում են ազատ ու իրենք են ընտրում իրենց ճանապարհը` ըստ իրենց ցանկությունների ու հակումների: Այսինքն` եթե տանը նստած թել մանելն ու բուրդ գզելը կոնկրետ կանանց միանգամայն բավարարում է, ուրեմն թող դա էլ անեն: Կարճ ասած` եթե «Անահիտ» հեքիաթով ցույց էր տալիս, թե ինչի են ընդունակ կանայք, երբ ուզում են նախաձեռնող ու ինքնուրույն լինել, էստեղ էլ ցույց էր տալիս, թե ինչպիսին կարող են լինել, երբ առանձնապես ցանկություն չունեն ավելի լուրջ դերակատարումների: Բայց գուցե սխալվում եմ, ուղղակի մտքովս անցավ, որովհետև հեքիաթի զանազան իրադարձություններն ու հանգամանքներն ի մի բերելու միակ ձևը սա թվաց, չգիտեմ  :Think: :

----------

Alphaone (26.01.2020), Freeman (27.01.2020), ivy (26.01.2020)

----------


## Alphaone

Երկու վերլուծությունն էլ լավն են, բայց հիմա որ կարդում եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ իմ վերլուծությունն էլ էդքան վատը չէր, իզուր չավարտեցի, ուղարկեի: Էս երկու օրն ավարտեմ, թեմայում դնեմ…

----------

ivy (26.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Երկու վերլուծությունն էլ լավն են, բայց հիմա որ կարդում եմ, հասկանում եմ, որ իմ վերլուծությունն էլ էդքան վատը չէր, իզուր չավարտեցի, ուղարկեի: Էս երկու օրն ավարտեմ, թեմայում դնեմ…


Եթե նույնիսկ չկարողանաս ավարտել, հենց կիսատ էլ դիր․ ինձ որ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի կարդալ մտքերդ։

----------

Alphaone (26.01.2020), Աթեիստ (26.01.2020), Ուլուանա (26.01.2020)

----------


## Alphaone

Անուկի գրածը դեռ չէի կարդացել, համարյա լրիվ իմ գրածն էր ծյուծելկա վ ծյուծելկու․․․ Կփորձեմ ես էլ ուրիշ տեսանկյունից մոտենալ, թեև էս գործը տեղով ճչում ա՝ գենդերային կոնտեքստով մոտենալ ստեղծագործությանը։

----------

Ուլուանա (27.01.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քանի որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չունի ասելու կամ էլ ունի, բայց չի ուզում ասել, մտածեցի` մի ուրիշ վերլուծություն դնեմ, կարդաք: Ինտերնետում փորձում էի գտնել, թե Աղայանը որ թվին ա գրել «Արեգնազանը», տենց էլ չգտա, բայց որոնումների ընթացքում էս վերլուծությանը հանդիպեցի, ահագին հետաքրքիր դիտարկումներ ու մեկնաբանություններ կան` մի բոլ թաքնված իմաստներ ու ուղերձներ, վայելեք  :Jpit: .

*«Արեգնազանը, ազատության համար պայքարն ու Սասնա ծռերը»*

----------

ivy (28.01.2020), John (28.01.2020), Quyr Qery (29.01.2020), Աթեիստ (28.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Քանի որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չունի ասելու կամ էլ ունի, բայց չի ուզում ասել, մտածեցի` մի ուրիշ վերլուծություն դնեմ, կարդաք: Ինտերնետում փորձում էի գտնել, թե Աղայանը որ թվին ա գրել «Արեգնազանը», տենց էլ չգտա, բայց որոնումների ընթացքում էս վերլուծությանը հանդիպեցի, ահագին հետաքրքիր դիտարկումներ ու մեկնաբանություններ կան` մի բոլ թաքնված իմաստներ ու ուղերձներ, վայելեք .
> 
> *«Արեգնազանը, ազատության համար պայքարն ու Սասնա ծռերը»*


Մի քանի օր առաջ իմ մտքով էլ անցավ հենց էս հղումը դնել թեմայում, լավ է, որ դու դրեցիր  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ մենակ էդ մի վերլուծությունն էի գտել, ոնց որ թե էս թեմայով ուրիշ բան չկա:

----------

Ուլուանա (28.01.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի քանի օր առաջ իմ մտքով էլ անցավ հենց էս հղումը դնել թեմայում, լավ է, որ դու դրեցիր 
> Ի դեպ մենակ էդ մի վերլուծությունն էի գտել, ոնց որ թե էս թեմայով ուրիշ բան չկա:


Ես էլ էի մի քանի օր առաջ գտել, բայց մտածեցի` սրանով չշեղեմ, դեռ թող մարդիկ իրանց վերլուծությունները գրեն, հետո: 

Ի դեպ, հեղինակներին դեռ չես բացահայտու՞մ: Ինձ թվում ա` էլ իմաստ չունի հետաձգելը:

----------

ivy (28.01.2020)

----------


## Շինարար

> Քանի որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չունի ասելու կամ էլ ունի, բայց չի ուզում ասել, մտածեցի` մի ուրիշ վերլուծություն դնեմ, կարդաք: Ինտերնետում փորձում էի գտնել, թե Աղայանը որ թվին ա գրել «Արեգնազանը», տենց էլ չգտա, բայց որոնումների ընթացքում էս վերլուծությանը հանդիպեցի, ահագին հետաքրքիր դիտարկումներ ու մեկնաբանություններ կան` մի բոլ թաքնված իմաստներ ու ուղերձներ, վայելեք .
> 
> *«Արեգնազանը, ազատության համար պայքարն ու Սասնա ծռերը»*


Մի տեսակ մատից ծծած վերլուծություն ա թվում, որովհետև Արեգնազանը տիպիկ կախարդական հեքիաթ ա: Իհարկե՝ լիքը շերտեր կարաս  մեջը տեսնես, տարբեր ձև մեկնաբանես՝ ֆեմինիզմից մինչև հակաֆեմինիզմ, գենդերային ինքնորոշում, ժողովրդի ազատություն և այլն, բայ կոնկրետ էս հղումում որ հատուկ աղայանը նստել գրել ա՝ որպես հայ ժողովրդի ազատագրության քարտեզ, մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս ու համենայն դեպս համոզիչ չի:

----------

Alphaone (29.01.2020), Բարեկամ (29.01.2020), Ուլուանա (28.01.2020)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի տեսակ մատից ծծած վերլուծություն ա թվում, որովհետև Արեգնազանը տիպիկ կախարդական հեքիաթ ա: Իհարկե՝ լիքը շերտեր կարաս  մեջը տեսնես, տարբեր ձև մեկնաբանես՝ ֆեմինիզմից մինչև հակաֆեմինիզմ, գենդերային ինքնորոշում, ժողովրդի ազատություն և այլն, բայ կոնկրետ էս հղումում որ հատուկ աղայանը նստել գրել ա՝ որպես հայ ժողովրդի ազատագրության քարտեզ, մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս ու համենայն դեպս համոզիչ չի:


Դե հա, ես որպես վերին ատյանի ճշմարտություն չէի դրել էդ վերլուծությունը, ուղղակի տեսակետ էր, որն ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր էր կարդալը, իմ կարծիքով  :Smile: : Ի դեպ, հենց սկզբից որ ասում ա. 



> Կարծիք կա, թե Ղազարոս Աղայանի «Արեգնազան կամ կախարդական աշխարհ» հեքիաթը ժողովրդական հեքիաթներից վերցված հավաքածու-գրվածք է: Իրականում հեքիաթում հեղինակը խորհրդանշական կերպարների և պատկերների միջոցով առաջարկում է ինքնիշխանություն ձեռք բերելու պարզ ճանապարհային քարտեզ


 իր ասած էդ «կարծիքը» կարծես թե ոչ թե կարծիք ա, այլ հենց Աղայանն ա էդպես ներկայացրել, համենայնդեպս, Վիքիդարանում վերնագրից հետո գրված ա «(Հայկական հին զրույցներից առած մի վեպիկ)»: Չեմ կարծում, թե ուրիշը սա գրած լիներ, հատկապես «վեպիկ» բառը բավական աղայանական ա հնչում  :Jpit: :

----------

Շինարար (28.01.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Քանի որ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չունի ասելու կամ էլ ունի, բայց չի ուզում ասել, մտածեցի` մի ուրիշ վերլուծություն դնեմ, կարդաք: Ինտերնետում փորձում էի գտնել, թե Աղայանը որ թվին ա գրել «Արեգնազանը», տենց էլ չգտա, բայց որոնումների ընթացքում էս վերլուծությանը հանդիպեցի, ահագին հետաքրքիր դիտարկումներ ու մեկնաբանություններ կան` մի բոլ թաքնված իմաստներ ու ուղերձներ, վայելեք .
> 
> *«Արեգնազանը, ազատության համար պայքարն ու Սասնա ծռերը»*


Էս "վերլուծությունը"`  ճիշտ ոնց որ սուրճի բաժակ նայի  :Jpit:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Բայց Ոլույի դրած վերլուծությունը էնքանով  ճշմարտանման է թվում, որ էդ ժամանակ բոլորն էին փորձում ինչ-որ պետականամետ ստեղծագործություններ գրել, ելույթներ ունենալ, գործունեություն ծավալել։
Դպրոցում Գրականությանս ուսուցչուհին ահագին լավն էր, ու հիշում եմ, նույնիսկ Րաֆֆու "Սամվելի" համար ասում էր ՝ անկախ գործի լավ կամ վատը լինելուց, մեր սիրել չսիրելուց, էդ ժամանակ խնդիր է եղել ազգային ոգին, հայրենիքի ու ազատության գաղափարը պահելու ու հնարավորինս շատ էդ մասին խոսելու։ 
Էդ ժամանակ էր ձևավորվում ազգային-ազատագրական շարժումը, եթե չեմ սխալվում։

----------

Ուլուանա (29.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Ի դեպ, հեղինակներին դեռ չես բացահայտու՞մ: Ինձ թվում ա` էլ իմաստ չունի հետաձգելը:


Վերլուծությունների գրառումները թարմացրել եմ՝ ավելացնելով հեղինակների անունները:
Ապրեն երկուսն էլ  :Kiss: 
Դու էլ. մի պակաս վերլուծություն էլ քոնը չէր  :Smile: 

Ու մնացած բոլորը, ովքեր կարդում ու հետևում էին:

Թեման շարունակում է բաց մնալ՝ քննարկումների ու կարծիքների համար:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> *հեղինակ՝ impression*


 :Shok:   :Shok:

----------


## ivy

> 


Քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ


Զարմանազան եղա  :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (29.01.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Զարմանազան եղա


Դե պատճառն էլ գրի  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Դե պատճառն էլ գրի


Անսպասելի էր ուղղակի  :Smile:

----------


## impression

> Անսպասելի էր ուղղակի


I'm full of surprises  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.01.2020), Բարեկամ (30.01.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> I'm full of surprises


Գնա գործի՜դ...
Ու՞ր ես կորել :Love:  :Angry2:

----------


## impression

> Գնա գործի՜դ...
> Ու՞ր ես կորել


գնացել եմ գործիս  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.02.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> գնացել եմ գործիս


Լավ, բա դու հեչ հանգստյան օրեր չունե՞ս...

----------

